# The Prey series by John Sandford



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well Hello all...been a while since I posted here, it's been a busy time for me.

So...after having reread all of the Jack Reacher series (except for the one that was a 'prequel'), and having reread the first four Woman's Murder Club series, plus a whole lot of new authors that didn't do it for me, I have begun rereading (first time on Kindle) John Sandford's Prey series.  Didn't like the second one (Shadow Prey), and skipped the third one (Eyes of Prey), then settled in to Winter Prey and subsequent.  Am enjoying them quite a lot, as it's been many years since I read the hardback versions.

I'm looking for comments on these stories.  What do y'all think of them?

David


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Littlejohn said:


> Well Hello all...been a while since I posted here, it's been a busy time for me.
> 
> So...after having reread all of the Jack Reacher series (except for the one that was a 'prequel'), and having reread the first four Woman's Murder Club series, plus a whole lot of new authors that didn't do it for me, I have begun rereading (first time on Kindle) John Sandford's Prey series. Didn't like the second one (Shadow Prey), and skipped the third one (Eyes of Prey), then settled in to Winter Prey and subsequent. Am enjoying them quite a lot, as it's been many years since I read the hardback versions.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the Prey Series...

Also, the new one "Virgil Flowers Series" a spin-off from the Prey Series. Have you read any of the Virgil Flowers stuff yet?


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Casper Parks said:


> I enjoyed the Prey Series...
> 
> Also, the new one "Virgil Flowers Series" a spin-off from the Prey Series. Have you read any of the Virgil Flowers stuff yet?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Jan Hyatt (Aug 19, 2011)

There are just a few authors whose books I buy and read as soon as they're released and John Sandford is one of them. I've read all of the Prey books and all of the Flowers books. You've inspired me to reread them too!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I've enjoyed the Prey series and have read them in order.  I've also enjoyed the Virgil Flowers books who is obviously being set up to take over for Davenport stories when Sanford decides to retire the poor guy and let him live in peace.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I heard good things about John Sandford. However, I read Phantom Prey and was under-whelmed, mainly by the sign-posted revelation. It was a fast paced police detective novel, story was fine, characters fine, just felt like this could have been done better. As a result I haven't bothered with any of the rest in the series. Is Phantom Prey representative of the rest of the series?

Oh, and John Sandford is John Camp's pseudonym.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Littlejohn said:


> Let me see...isn't that the series written by same author, without the pseudonym? Can't remember his name. No, I haven't gotten to that yet, but will, I suspect. Do you think it's better than the Prey series?
> 
> David


Same author, still using his pen name... Difficult to choose between the two. That said, taking current Prey Books under consideration, I like Virgil Flowers stuff better. If you do start the Flowers series, start with the first one. I haven't had a chance to read Bad Blood yet, Shock Wave comes out in October.

http://www.johnsandford.org/

Virgil Flowers
Dark of the Moon
Heat Lightning
Rough Country
Bad Blood
Shock Wave


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Virgil Flowers, though recently given his own series, isn't a new character. He has worked for Lucas Davenport quite a while, and features in several of the Prey books.

There was also an earlier series about a computer hacker, which would now be terminally dated in the hands of a lesser writer, but I recently reread the four Kidd books and they've held up remarkably well because they depend on the characters for their interest, not on the obsolete technicalities. Sandford in a note in one of his books, or perhaps on his netsite, says he dropped the Kidd series because it was too similar to what he already had in the Prey series. I didn't quite see that, but I did think Kidd would be tired before Davenport.

John Sandford also wrote at least two selfstanding novels of which I read and liked The Night Crew of 1997.

Not all the Prey novels were created equal. But I do remember the first one I ever read, and the tangible fear of Davenport as he goes in to face a man with a gun who has killed already. That's the good stuff; it made me a fan forever. Also his boss, Annemarie, sending him in to danger, worrying about him, in another book, that was a really good human touch. Sandford is that rare thing, an observant journalist.

Thanks for this thread. I was thinking that I would reward myself with a spot of reading after a hard week, lie in my bath for an hour or two. The only question was what to read. One of the Prey books, fairly early on, will do me well. Thanks!


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well Andre, the thread has been good for me as well.  I find that I like Sandford's writing style and, in the case of the Prey series, l like all but one that I've read (that being Shadow Prey), and I'm currently on the seventh book (Mind Prey).  So now, with a total of 21 Prey novels out there, I think, and with Casper Parks saying that, when compared with I guess the later Prey series he preferred the Virgil Flowers stories over them, well I'm in a quandary.  What to read next?  I'm always open for advice/opinions, but unless convinced otherwise, I'll probably stick with the Prey series as long as I'm enjoying them and then, when/if that happens, try the Virgil Flowers stories.

And I want to say thanks to all who have responded to this thread, and hope to hear from more of you.  It seems that I have trouble finding new/unread authors that I like, so all input is very much appreciated.

David


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Andre Jute,

Agreed that Night Crew is a great read...


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't read them all, in fact, I'm a bit behind. What I have read is pretty darn good though! He's a former cop, I believe, which lends a lot of credibility to his work. His books have than horror edge to them, which I like.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Michelle Muto said:


> I haven't read them all, in fact, I'm a bit behind. What I have read is pretty darn good though! He's a former cop, I believe, which lends a lot of credibility to his work. His books have than horror edge to them, which I like.


From his website:

"John Sandford is the pseudonym of John Roswell Camp, an American author and journalist. Camp won the Pulitzer Prize in journalism in 1986, and was one of four finalists for the prize in 1980. He also was the winner of the Distinguished Writing Award of the American Society of Newspaper Editors for 1985."

http://www.johnsandford.org/author.html

I believe he is good friends with a number of police, and he does his research.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Casper Parks said:


> Andre Jute,
> 
> Agreed that Night Crew is a great read...


Too long ago now to remember precisely, but it may have been the first Sandford novel I read. The expertise made a lasting impression on me. Some writers just have what it takes, and Sandford is one of them.


----------



## WorldPax (Aug 8, 2011)

I've read them all, several times. Kidd actually makes an appearance in one of the Prey novels. Amusing scene when Kidd and Davenport meet.


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read The Prey books, but it's been awhile.  May be due to revisit the series myself!

I noticed, though, that you just re-read the Reacher books.  If you loved those, you might enjoy Robert Crais' Elvis Cole/Joe Pike series, if you haven't already read them.  I tried them mainly because I was stuck on bedrest during pregnancy last summer and am glad I did.  Personally, I like the books centered around tough, quiet Pike more than those that focus on wise-cracking Elvis Cole (although both characters are in each other's book because they own a PI firm together).

I started the series on a friend's recommendation and he suggested starting with LA Requiem, even though it was not the first book.  Ended up on Robert Crais' website one day and he had the same recommendation.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

melissafmiller said:


> I've read The Prey books, but it's been awhile. May be due to revisit the series myself!
> 
> I noticed, though, that you just re-read the Reacher books. If you loved those, you might enjoy Robert Crais' Elvis Cole/Joe Pike series, if you haven't already read them. I tried them mainly because I was stuck on bedrest during pregnancy last summer and am glad I did. Personally, I like the books centered around tough, quiet Pike more than those that focus on wise-cracking Elvis Cole (although both characters are in each other's book because they own a PI firm together).
> 
> I started the series on a friend's recommendation and he suggested starting with LA Requiem, even though it was not the first book. Ended up on Robert Crais' website one day and he had the same recommendation.


Thanks for that input! I'll give them a look. I love getting recommendations like this. I do re-read series after a while and in fact, that's what I'm doing with the Prey series, which I first read years ago in hardcover. Gave the hardcovers to the local library after needing to make space on the bookshelves, so had an excuse to get them for my Kindle, which is about the only way I read books anymore. However, one of my all-time favorites, John D. MacDonald, has never made it to the Kindle (and not many in paperback as I recall), and I still have all the hardcopies of the Robert B. Parker books, so cannot justify buying them on Kindle. I've probably read them enough, however. ;-)

David


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was very into the Pres series for a while, but it was quite some time ago.  I enjoyed them, but he kept bringing one villain back again and again and again and it was getting a bit like the Joker in the Batman comics.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

After you lot reminded me of Sandford's books, I reread Sudden Prey in my bath, and jolly good stuff it was too. Thanks ever so much for the reminder. 

Lots of good writers out there that we tend to forget unless someone reminds us.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Littlejohn said:


> Well Hello all...been a while since I posted here, it's been a busy time for me.
> 
> So...after having reread all of the Jack Reacher series (except for the one that was a 'prequel'), and having reread the first four Woman's Murder Club series, plus a whole lot of new authors that didn't do it for me, I have begun rereading (first time on Kindle) John Sandford's Prey series. Didn't like the second one (Shadow Prey), and skipped the third one (Eyes of Prey), then settled in to Winter Prey and subsequent. Am enjoying them quite a lot, as it's been many years since I read the hardback versions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> After you lot reminded me of Sandford's books, I reread Sudden Prey in my bath, and jolly good stuff it was too. Thanks ever so much for the reminder.
> 
> Lots of good writers out there that we tend to forget unless someone reminds us.


Roger that...

However, I'm just before finishing Sudden Prey, and have become a bit frustrated in that the story's conclusion just seems to drag on and on. Also, it's beginning to look like a romance between a tough, tough street cop and a surgeon may well not be meant to be...Weather has just reacted very badly when Davenport's handling of the situation in all likelihood saved her life. I've enjoyed most of the books up to now, but may strike out in a new direction after finishing this one.

David


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> Roger that...
> 
> However, I'm just before finishing Sudden Prey, and have become a bit frustrated in that the story's conclusion just seems to drag on and on. Also, it's beginning to look like a romance between a tough, tough street cop and a surgeon may well not be meant to be...Weather has just reacted very badly when Davenport's handling of the situation in all likelihood saved her life. I've enjoyed most of the books up to now, but may strike out in a new direction after finishing this one.
> 
> David


As I writer, I admire Sandford's ability to make the denouement last a very long time. As for Lucas and Weather, I don't suppose it is a spoiler to say, Don't give up her yet!


----------



## Scott D. Covey (Dec 11, 2010)

Loved the Prey Series from the start. Then found out it was Camp and thought no wonder this is so good! Much better writing than many in the genre.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I was very into the Pres series for a while, but it was quite some time ago. I enjoyed them, but he kept bringing one villain back again and again and again and it was getting a bit like the Joker in the Batman comics.


Huh. I remember one guy coming back again in the early days (Eyes of Prey is still one of the hardest for me to read 'cause it's so dang creepy), and then another villain comes back in later days, but I don't remember any ongoing villain appearing numerous times. And I've read the series probably 5 times, at least, other than the last few that have only been read a couple of times so far.

David, I agree with Andre, don't give up on the series too early just because Weather is a bit of a pill in some of her early appearances. As far as I'm concerned, this series hasn't gone downhill or succumbed to series ennui at all, it still rocks. I haven't started the Flowers spinoff yet, but I do like the appearances he had in the Davenport books.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Huh. I remember one guy coming back again in the early days (Eyes of Prey is still one of the hardest for me to read 'cause it's so dang creepy), and then another villain comes back in later days, but I don't remember any ongoing villain appearing numerous times. And I've read the series probably 5 times, at least, other than the last few that have only been read a couple of times so far.
> 
> David, I agree with Andre, don't give up on the series too early just because Weather is a bit of a pill in some of her early appearances. As far as I'm concerned, this series hasn't gone downhill or succumbed to series ennui at all, it still rocks. I haven't started the Flowers spinoff yet, but I do like the appearances he had in the Davenport books.


Okay, okay...I hear y'all. Hadn't decided what I was going to get next, but will go after the next Prey story. And by the way, Sudden Prey did end better that I expected it to when I made that last post...

David


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

I found Lucas Davenport so good the second time around, I picked up the next one as well, and discovered I haven't read it before, a new pleasure.

So I'm reading Certain Prey by John Sandford for the first time, laughing so loudly in bath about Clara Rinker (on her first appearance in the series) and Carmel Loan assuring each other that they are sociopaths not psychopaths, that my wife came to tell me not to splash so much water out of the bath!

***

The guy that was brought back that Steph H mentions was Michael Bekker, the surgeon who looked for the secret of everlasting life in the eyes of people on the point of death. "Too dang creepy" is right.

***

This is an excellent thread. You're doing good, Littlejohn.


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

I very much enjoyed all of his Kidd series books and am disappointed there are no plans for more. The character was more original to me.

The Prey series seemed too indimidating in number of books on the off chance I liked it.  But someday I'll be trying them out.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> I found Lucas Davenport so good the second time around, I picked up the next one as well, and discovered I haven't read it before, a new pleasure.
> 
> So I'm reading Certain Prey by John Sandford for the first time, laughing so loudly in bath about Clara Rinker (on her first appearance in the series) and Carmel Loan assuring each other that they are sociopaths not psychopaths, that my wife came to tell me not to splash so much water out of the bath!
> 
> ...


You're right, a good thread. Dunno how much credit I can take, however, I suspect Sandford gets most of the credit. ;-)

After reading your post I looked at my list (of Prey Novels, supposedly in the order written), and saw that there is one, Secret Prey, between the one I just finished and the one you're enjoying so much. Decided that, as the characters mature and change with the series (much like in the Robert B. Parker series that I enjoyed so much), I'd read them in order. Got this one, Secret Prey, to read next. It got good write-ups, by the way. _Then_ I'll get onto the one you're enjoying so much.

David


----------



## Collin Moshman (Sep 1, 2011)

Great recommendations, I'm putting Certain Prey next on my list!


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> You're right, a good thread. Dunno how much credit I can take, however, I suspect Sandford gets most of the credit. ;-)
> 
> After reading your post I looked at my list (of Prey Novels, supposedly in the order written), and saw that there is one, Secret Prey, between the one I just finished and the one you're enjoying so much. Decided that, as the characters mature and change with the series (much like in the Robert B. Parker series that I enjoyed so much), I'd read them in order. Got this one, Secret Prey, to read next. It got good write-ups, by the way. _Then_ I'll get onto the one you're enjoying so much.
> 
> David


Well this one, Secret Prey, better pick up in a hurry. I'm 20% into it, and so far, well, wishing I was somewhere else. Ya suppose that's why it was a couple of bucks cheaper than the others? I'll stick with it for a bit more then, if it doesn't pick up I'll be looking for something else. Suggestions, anyone?

David


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

Hi David,

You should check out Gregg Hurwitz' series about US Marshal Tim Rackley. The first book is The Kill Clause. There are three others after that, all cracking reads. Gregg's moved on to standalones, which is a real shame as this was probably my favorite series in this genre.

http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Clause-Tim-Rackley-ebook/dp/B000FC12EQ/


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

SeanBlack said:


> Hi David,
> 
> You should check out Gregg Hurwitz' series about US Marshal Tim Rackley. The first book is The Kill Clause. There are three others after that, all cracking reads. Gregg's moved on to standalones, which is a real shame as this was probably my favorite series in this genre.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Clause-Tim-Rackley-ebook/dp/B000FC12EQ/


Yes, I read The Kill Clause. I don't know why, but it wasn't for me...but thanks for the suggestion. I saw last night where one of the Robert B. Parker Spenser series can be bought for $.99. Haven't read his early books for several years now so, even though the paperback is probably in there on one of the bookshelves, I'm going to get that one so I can read it on Kindle. Then, if I give up on Secret Prey, I'll have something I KNOW I'll enjoy to read on Kindle.

I hope folks keep the suggestions coming, though!

David


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

I read a bunch of the Prey books way back when, but frankly, I started missing them, and can't remember where I left off. He keeps writing new ones, and I just doing want to go back and try and figure out where I left off.  Same with his wife's books.

Weird. I kind of remember liking them.

Norm


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well alright...I'm going to give up on Secret Prey...stayed with it longer than I expected to, but now, only about 40% into it, I'm giving up.  Maybe that's why it was cheaper, I don't know.  I find it vague, wandering, and TOO MANY CHARACTERS.  Going to read that Robert B. Parker Spenser story I bought for ninety nine cents, then decide what to read next.  May go back and read one of my own.  I still think they're pretty good. ;-)

David


----------



## Tim Greaton (Sep 8, 2011)

I heard someone talking about the Prey books on Goodreads a month or so ago. I will likely try one sometime in the next year or so. My TBR list is a little filled with indie friends at the moment, but usually in the winter I can get in a little more reading time


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Collin Moshman said:


> Great recommendations, I'm putting Certain Prey next on my list!


To bring a thread/post back from the near-dead, has anyone else seen that this book [Certain Prey] has been made into a TV movie, starring Mark Harmon as Davenport, to be shown on USA this Sunday night, 11/4? I love Mark Harmon, but I can't say he's who I would have first chosen as Davenport, just 'cause I picture him [without remembering the description and not looking] as dark/swarthy, kinda more Italian-ish maybe, and Mark Harmon doesn't look Italian at all.

But I'll definitely Tivo it and see how they do with bringing it to life. An article on Zap2It says that Mark reads the series and was part of bringing it together from the beginning....and hints that if it does well, it may become a recurring thing like Tom Selleck does on CBS with Robert B. Parker's Jesse Stone character.

http://www.zap2it.com/news/zap-certain-prey-story,0,1432761.story


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> To bring a thread/post back from the near-dead, has anyone else seen that this book [Certain Prey] has been made into a TV movie, starring Mark Harmon as Davenport, to be shown on USA this Sunday night, 11/4? I love Mark Harmon, but I can't say he's who I would have first chosen as Davenport, just 'cause I picture him [without remembering the description and not looking] as dark/swarthy, kinda more Italian-ish maybe, and Mark Harmon doesn't look Italian at all.
> 
> But I'll definitely Tivo it and see how they do with bringing it to life. An article on Zap2It says that Mark reads the series and was part of bringing it together from the beginning....and hints that if it does well, it may become a recurring thing like Tom Selleck does on CBS with Robert B. Parker's Jesse Stone character.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/news/zap-certain-prey-story,0,1432761.story


Well I'm certainly glad you did (revive a near-dead thread)! Because, since I last posted I have read Certain prey, and absolutely loved it. Cover to cover, perhaps the best Prey story I've read. And also because my wife and I are both huge Mark Harmon fans, having followed NCIS always. So...if it's as good as it should be, and if it becomes a recurring thing like Jesse Stone, well, that is all very good stuff indeed.! And if Mark's as good as Tom Selleck, he'll make the character his. We will most certainly watch it, if we can find it (as we should, having Direct TV and their equivalent of TiVo).

I've just gotten into Mortal Prey, the second story with the Clara Rinker character. At first I didn't know how Davenport was going to feel, being married and with child on the way, but then he left (so far) all of that to chase off after Clara. Time (and story) will tell, I guess. 

Again, thanks for the post!

David

edit: Just went and checked...we got it on 'record'! Yea!


----------



## karneval (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe Sanford constantly shows complex problems from different angles..


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Steph H said:


> To bring a thread/post back from the near-dead...


Threads about good authors never die, they just keep marching time in the archives until a new generation of readers need them.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

They're fun, though I find themed serial killers pretty silly.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Littlejohn said:


> Well I'm certainly glad you did (revive a near-dead thread)! Because, since I last posted I have read Certain prey, and absolutely loved it.


Hey, glad to hear you gave other books in the series a chance! When you last posted about giving up on Secret Prey, I guess I thought you were going to give up on the whole series; reading back, you obviously never said that, it was just my own silly interpretation. 

Yeah, Harmon does a great job on NCIS, that's such a fun show to watch. There are some personality similarities between Gibbs and Davenport I think, but of course Davenport has a much darker edge a lot of the time. Some other article I read about the movie, in TV Guide maybe, speculated that perhaps some of that edge might even show up in Gibbs later in the NCIS season (he even shows a bit of an edge occasionally currently and in prior seasons, for instance if one of his people is in danger or he's realllllly mad at the bureaucracy for messing with his team). I certainly think Harmon can do a good job with Davenport in general, he just wasn't the 'type' or 'nationality/look' I would have first thought of.

Glad you got it set up to record, look forward to hearing what you think of it! I have to record it on the late re-run because I have too much going on in prime time between recording shows and watching football live, so it'll be at least Monday before I watch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to set the TiVo to record _Certain Prey_. . . .It's on Sunday the 6th, right? . . . .it was advertised fairly heavily during Tuesday's episode of NCIS. . . .haven't read any of the books but I do like Mark Harmon. . . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops, yes, Sunday the 6th (tomorrow).    My bad, I gave the wrong date.

I didn't even notice the commercials for it while watching NCIS yesterday....zipped right through those.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> To bring a thread/post back from the near-dead, has anyone else seen that this book [Certain Prey] has been made into a TV movie, starring Mark Harmon as Davenport, to be shown on USA this Sunday night, 11/4? I love Mark Harmon, but I can't say he's who I would have first chosen as Davenport, just 'cause I picture him [without remembering the description and not looking] as dark/swarthy, kinda more Italian-ish maybe, and Mark Harmon doesn't look Italian at all.
> 
> But I'll definitely Tivo it and see how they do with bringing it to life. An article on Zap2It says that Mark reads the series and was part of bringing it together from the beginning....and hints that if it does well, it may become a recurring thing like Tom Selleck does on CBS with Robert B. Parker's Jesse Stone character.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/news/zap-certain-prey-story,0,1432761.story


How about Eriq LaSalle?? He played Davenport in a 1999 version of "Mind Prey". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0188057/

I'm just now reading the second in the series (Shadow Prey) - have the movie set to record tomorrow night.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Oops, yes, Sunday the 6th (tomorrow).  My bad, I gave the wrong date.
> 
> I didn't even notice the commercials for it while watching NCIS yesterday....zipped right through those.


Ditto here! Guess that's a good reason for watching _some_ commercials...I might have missed it completely if I hadn't seen about it on this board. It's just that some of them are so, so silly and when flying through them at high high speed, it would be almost impossible to spot one and stop (and probably back up) to see what it was about.

I just checked back and found that, of the first eleven stories (in the order they were published) I read and enjoyed seven, and skipped the others for some reason or other. Now on the twelfth one (Chosen Prey), and enjoying it so far. And as we know, there are plenty more out there. Just can't imagine right now how the Davenport character develops when married with children. But that said, I'll say that this series has been the best (for me) since the Spenser and Jesse Stone characters quit when Robert B. Parker died. I still miss his stories.

David


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> How about Eriq LaSalle?? He played Davenport in a 1999 version of "Mind Prey". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0188057/
> 
> I'm just now reading the second in the series (Shadow Prey) - have the movie set to record tomorrow night.


Well now, I missed that movie completely. Seriously? A black guy playing Davenport? [Insert disclaimer that I have nothing against black guys....but Davenport is definitely NOT of African-American persuasion!] Allllllllrighty then. *shakes head*

David, yes it's very sad that there will be no new Parker-written Spenser/Stone/Randall books. I had read that someone else might continue to write them with the widow's permission, but I haven't actually followed to see if someone is. It's just never quite the same...

Might be time for a Prey series re-read....it's been at least 18 months or so except for the last couple.  Or maybe I'll start the Virgil Flowers spin-off!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I read one, maybe two of the Prey books, and they didn't grab me. Maybe I read the wrong ones, and obviously didn't go on. The one I read that I can remember ends with the perp in a culvert -- could that be right? Anyone have the title? I guess I'm predisposed against series -- though that's what sells -- and the "blank" characters at the center of them, cf. Spenser. Anybody ever met a person like him? A plastic man. I like better Richard Price, whose characters all have problems -- ex-wives, troubled kids, no money. That's more like the life I know -- not that I have _so many_ problems.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Spenser?  Blank and plastic?  Or Davenport?  I'd have to seriously disagree with that assessment.  That's the best thing about series to me, there's so much more room for character development and growth, for things -- bad and good -- to happen to them personally and professionally, and to see how they react and recover and live with it.

Granted, some authors do that better, and some worse, than others.  But especially in the mystery/suspense/thriller category, I much prefer series to stand-alones.  And personally, I think Sandford has done a good job in keeping Davenport fresh through 21 books (so far), and I thought Parker kept Spenser fairly fresh through 40 books, even if they were a bit more formulaic than the Davenport books are.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Spenser? Blank and plastic? Or Davenport? I'd have to seriously disagree with that assessment. That's the best thing about series to me, there's so much more room for character development and growth, for things -- bad and good -- to happen to them personally and professionally, and to see how they react and recover and live with it.
> 
> Granted, some authors do that better, and some worse, than others. But especially in the mystery/suspense/thriller category, I much prefer series to stand-alones. And personally, I think Sandford has done a good job in keeping Davenport fresh through 21 books (so far), and I thought Parker kept Spenser fairly fresh through 40 books, even if they were a bit more formulaic than the Davenport books are.


Roger that, what she said. Of course, I suppose that the old saying, "different strokes for different folks" applies here, so to each his/her own.

So, well ho-hum...Guess I'll just go along enjoying characters like Spenser and Davenport. Plastic man? IMO, fiction is all about just that, theoretical characters. I don't choose to read about everyday life type guys...boring, boring boring.

David


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Spenser? Blank and plastic? Or Davenport? I'd have to seriously disagree with that assessment. That's the best thing about series to me, there's so much more room for character development and growth, for things -- bad and good -- to happen to them personally and professionally, and to see how they react and recover and live with it.
> 
> Granted, some authors do that better, and some worse, than others. But especially in the mystery/suspense/thriller category, I much prefer series to stand-alones. And personally, I think Sandford has done a good job in keeping Davenport fresh through 21 books (so far), and I thought Parker kept Spenser fairly fresh through 40 books, even if they were a bit more formulaic than the Davenport books are.


Me too - I'm only on the second Davenport book, but the man definitely has his issues. And no, I probably haven't met many people like Spenser (which doesn't mean he doesn't have problems, and I certainly wouldn't consider him "blank"), but that's part of the appeal for me. I don't always need to read about people like the people I know - I already know those folks.  Then again, I like series. I like some standalone mystery/thrillers as well, Harlan Coben's are very good, but I love my series. A little too much....


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, we can agree to disagree. Spenser is the one that really bugs me. He's a gourmet chef, he's got this super-babe girlfriend who's always ready for sex, he's quick and expert with his fists and his gun. The books are action without suspense -- so many of the series books are. You KNOW how it'll turn out. What's the point in reading it? There's no jeopardy, nothing at stake. It's comfort food for the mind. There is a place for that, I guess, but, well, I've said my piece.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Jon Olson said:


> Well, we can agree to disagree. Spenser is the one that really bugs me. He's a gourmet chef, he's got this super-babe girlfriend who's always ready for sex, he's quick and expert with his fists and his gun. The books are action without suspense -- so many of the series books are. You KNOW how it'll turn out. What's the point in reading it? There's no jeopardy, nothing at stake. It's comfort food for the mind. There is a place for that, I guess, but, well, I've said my piece.


I'm a big fan of Robert B. Parker, but Spenser isn't his best work, even if the longest running. I agree with those who say he's plastic. For instance, does Parker ever tell us the cause of Hawk's loyal to so dangerous a friend? Loyal friends who're loyal because they're loyal is jumped Bulldog Drummond bullshit from the 1930s, dressed up in Parkers superior style. Parker's minimalist style has gone over the top with Spenser, which is why the Spensers worked so much better in the TV series, where you could read more into the visuals. But, to get Parker, you have to read some of his other books, including the superior selfstanding novels. And the PI with the miniature bulldog named Rosie, though she suffers the same lacunae in motivation as Spenser at times, including friends loyal to the death for no visible reason, is a hoot. But these are the quibbles of another writer, and a teacher of creative writing at that, and we all know those can over-analyze the thing. What makes Parker good is that he's a storyteller, that he sweeps you along past the perfectly legitimate objections Jon raises.

I'm of the opinion, already expressed above by someone else, that Parker's best series character is Jesse Stone.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Duh. I came to say something about Sandford, and was derailed by the remarks about Robert B. Parker, who should really have a thread of his own (and when he does, someobody PM me please in case I miss it -- the boards move so fast).

Just finished Naked Prey again. This is definitely one of Sandord's best. Read this post with my post above about Robert B. Parker. Sandford's style is also minimalist, though probably for different, journalistic, reasons than Parker's reasons, which are a bit pretentious. Sandfords style is not so polished, and is all the better for it. And Sandford is very definitely a great storyteller, sweeping you past doubts that inevitably arise in short novels so tightly stuffed with events as his. Sample: Martha, the mother of Letty, is so quickly sketched that by weight of paper she would be hardly a character, but we believe in her last minute conversion from drunk to mother, possibly because Letty, the little girl with the trapline and the twenty-two singleloader, is such a great, great, great character. Naked Prey has more superb passages. There's a section less than a page long where the two detectives search a house, and a couple of pairs of woman's shoes give them the clue that will essentially break the case. Simple, stunning, inescapable. And then Sandford reinforces the message, zap! It's his journalist's training, of course; all good storytellers do it.

I'm not always sure whether such detailed analysis is of interest to general readers; here on Kindleboards we tend to meet mostly those who _are_ interested, but Sandford's popularity is easy to explain: an apparently endless flow of characters who hold our interest, and minor characters we can identify with. That we can identify with the major characters goes without saying, or the series would long since have wilted, instead of going strong so many books in.


----------



## Louie Flann (Aug 3, 2011)

How can you not love Virgil Flowers? The guy drives to the crime scenes with his fishing boat hooked onto his car.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, so I watched the movie, Certain Prey, with Mark Harmon.  I enjoyed it a lot, because I liked the book, and I'm a big Mark Harmon fan.  As I had predicted, Mark made the character, Lucas Davenport, his, and that's what he'll always be like for me, as I read more Prey stories.  One thing's for sure, if he does another one, it'll have to be Chosen Prey, which I'm now reading, as it as the Clara Rinker character in it also.  It is truly a sequel to the movie.

My concern, as to whether or not there'll be another...I came away with the feeling that I enjoyed the movie a great deal more because I'd read other Prey books, and knew who the series characters were.  Dunno, just my concern.

David


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the Prey series, but I'm a bit behind, too. I noticed last night a movie was on that was made from Certain Prey. I recorded it but haven't watched it yet. I really need to get caught up on all the books. I didn't know about the Virgil Flowers series. I'll have to check that out.

If you're looking for other authors, and you like Lee Child and John Sandford, I'd highly recommend the following, although you probably have already read some, if not all of these:

Dennis Lehane, Ridley Pearson, Michael Connelly, Joseph Finder, Jonathan Kellerman, Robert Crais

Happy Reading!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

They're all right, but I'd rather re-read Dennis Lehane's Patrick and Angie series. Trouble is he didn't write enough of them. I agree that Shadow Prey wasn't his best, although it's been a while since I read the series. Like a lot of long-running series, they became repetitious. But that's just me. 
Happy Reading.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I adore the Lehane Patrick and Angela series. He certainly did not write enough of them. I just got the latest one, Moonlight Mile. Haven't read it yet. I thought Mystic River was excellent, even though it's not one of the series.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> Duh. I came to say something about Sandford, and was derailed by the remarks about Robert B. Parker, who should really have a thread of his own (and when he does, someobody PM me please in case I miss it -- the boards move so fast).
> 
> Just finished Naked Prey again. This is definitely one of Sandord's best. Read this post with my post above about Robert B. Parker. Sandford's style is also minimalist, though probably for different, journalistic, reasons than Parker's reasons, which are a bit pretentious. Sandfords style is not so polished, and is all the better for it. And Sandford is very definitely a great storyteller, sweeping you past doubts that inevitably arise in short novels so tightly stuffed with events as his. Sample: Martha, the mother of Letty, is so quickly sketched that by weight of paper she would be hardly a character, but we believe in her last minute conversion from drunk to mother, possibly because Letty, the little girl with the trapline and the twenty-two singleloader, is such a great, great, great character. Naked Prey has more superb passages. There's a section less than a page long where the two detectives search a house, and a couple of pairs of woman's shoes give them the clue that will essentially break the case. Simple, stunning, inescapable. And then Sandford reinforces the message, zap! It's his journalist's training, of course; all good storytellers do it.
> 
> I'm not always sure whether such detailed analysis is of interest to general readers; here on Kindleboards we tend to meet mostly those who _are_ interested, but Sandford's popularity is easy to explain: an apparently endless flow of characters who hold our interest, and minor characters we can identify with. That we can identify with the major characters goes without saying, or the series would long since have wilted, instead of going strong so many books in.


Well it's of interest to me...just finished Mortal Prey, liked it a lot (a whole lot, in fact) and about to buy and read Naked Prey. I'm glad to read that you feel it's one of his best, because if it's as good or better than the ones I've read, it will have to be a good one.

Thanks for your input!

David


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Alicia Dean said:


> I adore the Lehane Patrick and Angela series. He certainly did not write enough of them. I just got the latest one, Moonlight Mile. Haven't read it yet. I thought Mystic River was excellent, even though it's not one of the series.


Just my opinion, but I think Mystic River is better than anything in the series.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched the movie last night, and I wasn't too impressed (I haven't read any of the books). It just didn't hold my interest until the last half-hour or so. In this case, I blame the script and the director, as I thought it was well cast (I almost always like Mark Harmon's work). The director has done some good work in the past, so I'm a bit surprised that this one fell so flat for me, particularly the dialogue. Maybe it's an argument for not letting directors do their own scripts.

Now I'm going to have to try the book to see if I like the source material any better. I generally do.

Mike


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I watched the movie last night, and I wasn't too impressed (I haven't read any of the books). It just didn't hold my interest until the last half-hour or so. In this case, I blame the script and the director, as I thought it was well cast (I almost always like Mark Harmon's work). The director has done some good work in the past, so I'm a bit surprised that this one fell so flat for me, particularly the dialogue. Maybe it's an argument for not letting directors do their own scripts.
> 
> Now I'm going to have to try the book to see if I like the source material any better. I generally do.
> 
> Mike


I would bet you'll like the book if you read it. As I mentioned earlier, I'd read the book first. And I think that, if I'd seen the movie first, I would have missed some key points of the story, which I was aware of, and _didn't_ miss, when I watched the movie.

David


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Just finished reading, Sandford's "Bad Blood" part of the Virgil Flowers Series.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I just finished reading Broken Prey, and enjoyed it a lot...about to buy, and begin, Invisible Prey...it got good writeups, will see what I think.  I don't thing the series is losing anything, so far...

David


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> Well I just finished reading Broken Prey, and enjoyed it a lot...about to buy, and begin, Invisible Prey...it got good writeups, will see what I think. I don't thing the series is losing anything, so far...
> 
> David


Just finished Broken Prey myself. I thought it was one of the stronger in the series. Looking forward to Invisible Prey, and I believe, the introduction of the Virgil Flowers character. I have the first Flowers book and have been holding off until he was introduced in the Prey series.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

nmg222 said:


> Just finished Broken Prey myself. I thought it was one of the stronger in the series. Looking forward to Invisible Prey, and I believe, the introduction of the Virgil Flowers character. I have the first Flowers book and have been holding off until he was introduced in the Prey series.


Well, as I've gotten sidetracked, if you get into Invisible Prey before I do, I'd like to get your thoughts, even if after only reading part of it...

David


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I read some and listened to some on tape, cassette tape in fact. Goes back a while. I'm probably due to re-read some.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I finished Invisible Prey last night...I have to admit that I only finished it out of pure stubbornness, as I found it boring, boring, boring.  Oh, the first 15 percent was all right, and the last 10 percent, but most of the middle was too muddled or something.  But well, I'd paid ten bucks plus tax for it, so was determined to see it through.

I know this...no more Prey books for me, anytime soon.  Will have to find something else to read.  

David


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

With the exception of book #11, _Easy Prey_, the Prey series is one of the most enjoyable mystery/cop series I've ever read. The writing is consistently good, the characters are likeable and mostly realistic, and the action is fast paced. My biggest gripe is that pretty soon Lucas Davenport is going to be too old to stop many bad guys!

I wish they'd make a movie or TV show out of the series (I'm not including the awful made-for-TV that they did make).

EDIT: Just read that they did make another movie, which I'll have to check out. Mark Harmon would not have been my first choice for Lucas (or even on the list, to be honest), but I'm still excited.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm only twenty five minutes into the movie, and it's really bad. Casting and dialogue in particular are very poor. Will complain more fully after I finish


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> With the exception of book #11, _Easy Prey_, the Prey series is one of the most enjoyable mystery/cop series I've ever read. The writing is consistently good, the characters are likeable and mostly realistic, and the action is fast paced. My biggest gripe is that pretty soon Lucas Davenport is going to be too old to stop many bad guys!
> 
> I wish they'd make a movie or TV show out of the series (I'm not including the awful made-for-TV that they did make).
> 
> EDIT: Just read that they did make another movie, which I'll have to check out. Mark Harmon would not have been my first choice for Lucas (or even on the list, to be honest), but I'm still excited.


Well, different strokes for different folks, as they say. I just know that for me, no more Prey novels for a while.

David


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Littlejohn said:


> Well, different strokes for different folks, as they say. I just know that for me, no more Prey novels for a while.
> 
> David


Definitely. And it appears you're further along in the series than I am, so it might start to drag. Either way, I don't recommend the USA TV movie with Mark Harmon.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Definitely. And it appears you're further along in the series than I am, so it might start to drag. Either way, I don't recommend the USA TV movie with Mark Harmon.


Well, I only know of one movie with Mark Harmon, saw it about a month ago. My reaction was that if I hadn't read the book first, which I had, that too many key points slipped by in the movie that would have been missed by someone who hadn't read the book. But still, being a HUGE Mark Harmon fan, I kinda enjoyed it....

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, in spite of what I said earlier, I did buy and read "Phantom Prey" and again, I had to force myself to finish it.  So, I wondered what had changed.  Went back and re-read the first Prey novel (Rules of Prey), and I was right.  Lucas Davenport was (at least for me) much better when he was single, no family, no 'family liabilities', and on his own.  I may re-read some of the earlier ones (Winter Prey is still my all-time favorite, but no more new ones for a while.  Too bad...where to look next?

David


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Littlejohn said:


> Well, in spite of what I said earlier, I did buy and read "Phantom Prey" and again, I had to force myself to finish it. So, I wondered what had changed. Went back and re-read the first Prey novel (Rules of Prey), and I was right. Lucas Davenport was (at least for me) much better when he was single, no family, no 'family liabilities', and on his own. I may re-read some of the earlier ones (Winter Prey is still my all-time favorite, but no more new ones for a while. Too bad...where to look next?
> 
> David


I'm not up to Phantom Prey yet, but I already agree with you. Lucas as a 50+ year old family man with a job that's more politics than law enforcement is not the character we were introduced to and fell in love with. I'll have to see how bad it is on #18 (Phantom Prey), but I got through #15 (Hidden Prey) pretty quickly. Not as good as the early books, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I'm not up to Phantom Prey yet, but I already agree with you. Lucas as a 50+ year old family man with a job that's more politics than law enforcement is not the character we were introduced to and fell in love with. I'll have to see how bad it is on #18 (Phantom Prey), but I got through #15 (Hidden Prey) pretty quickly. Not as good as the early books, but still enjoyable.


Yep...and for me they just got worse as I went. Did really enjoy re-reading Rules of Prey, by the way.

But...the series has been so successful for John Sandford, I doubt there would be any way to convince him to 'go back in time. To bad...

David


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> Yep...and for me they just got worse as I went. Did really enjoy re-reading Rules of Prey, by the way.
> 
> But...the series has been so successful for John Sandford, I doubt there would be any way to convince him to 'go back in time. To bad...
> 
> David


Speaking as a writer, I have to stand shoulder to shoulder with Sandford here: the quality starts suffering in a long series like that if the character doesn't develop; that's just the way literature works.

I've opened the Peter Temple thread for those who're finishing with Sandford...


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> Speaking as a writer, I have to stand shoulder to shoulder with Sandford here: the quality starts suffering in a long series like that if the character doesn't develop; that's just the way literature works.
> 
> I've opened the Peter Temple thread for those who're finishing with Sandford...


Well, speaking also as a writer, I say it can be done. A character can mature while maintaining some things...For instance, Lee Child has taken his Jack Reacher character completely through the maturing process without bogging him down with a family, and all the responsibilities that go along with one...as did Robert B. Parker with his Spenser character. And those two writers have done quite well, I'd say.

David


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Casper Parks said:


> I enjoyed the Prey Series...
> 
> Also, the new one "Virgil Flowers Series" a spin-off from the Prey Series. Have you read any of the Virgil Flowers stuff yet?


I've read them all over the years, really like Virgil Flowers, especially the latest book.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> Well, speaking also as a writer, I say it can be done. A character can mature while maintaining some things...For instance, Lee Child has taken his Jack Reacher character completely through the maturing process without bogging him down with a family, and all the responsibilities that go along with one...as did Robert B. Parker with his Spenser character. And those two writers have done quite well, I'd say.
> 
> David


Spenser in fact has a family, it's just not a wedded family, but it's roots, somewhere he can go and eat dinner, and who wouldn't want a BIG brother like Hawk to stand behind him - or to stand behind?

As for Reacher, I was sad when he became old and seedy, and we were offered his peers and subordinates in his Army days as comparisons of ex-soldiers who had adapted better to civilian life, in Bad Luck and Trouble. I thought that was unnecessary.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd be interested to see Sandford do a prequel novel. A lot of times they don't turn out well, but I think he could pull it off. Something between the first five books, or before the series altogether.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I'd be interested to see Sandford do a prequel novel. A lot of times they don't turn out well, but I think he could pull it off. Something between the first five books, or before the series altogether.


Yes, if he thought he had a problem, which apparently he does not, then he should do that (in my opinion). Worked well (IMO) for Lee Childs, with his latest Jack Reacher story (The Affair). I thought it was excellent, and I enjoyed it very much.

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> Spenser in fact has a family, it's just not a wedded family, but it's roots, somewhere he can go and eat dinner, and who wouldn't want a BIG brother like Hawk to stand behind him - or to stand behind?
> 
> As for Reacher, I was sad when he became old and seedy, and we were offered his peers and subordinates in his Army days as comparisons of ex-soldiers who had adapted better to civilian life, in Bad Luck and Trouble. I thought that was unnecessary.


Yep, Spenser is lucky in that he has 'somewhere he can go and eat dinner', and a buddy who can watch his back as required, and he still does not have the responsibilities that come with a 'family'. And for me, having had both type of arrangements at one time or another in my lifetime, they are vastly different.

But, having said all that, I say that everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion I will respect yours even though I don't agree with it.

And wouldn't it be great to have the kind of success with writing that those two (Child and Parker) have had?

David


----------



## Polly Iyer (Dec 6, 2011)

Coming in on this discussion late, and it seems like I'm the only female in the latest posts. I've read all the Prey books except the last 2 or 3, and I agree with David. The series was much more interesting when Lucas was single. He got sort of boring in the latter books. Maybe that's why Sanford wrote the thrice-married Virgil. I also liked Kidd and read all of those. Maybe he'll kill off Weather. Sorry, Weather, but you really aren't that important to the series.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> Yep, Spenser is lucky in that he has 'somewhere he can go and eat dinner', and a buddy who can watch his back as required, and he still does not have the responsibilities that come with a 'family'. And for me, having had both type of arrangements at one time or another in my lifetime, they are vastly different.
> 
> But, having said all that, I say that everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion I will respect yours even though I don't agree with it.
> 
> ...


You're singing every writer's song...


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> You're singing every writer's song...


Roger that!


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Polly Iyer said:


> Coming in on this discussion late, and it seems like I'm the only female in the latest posts. I've read all the Prey books except the last 2 or 3, and I agree with David. The series was much more interesting when Lucas was single. He got sort of boring in the latter books. Maybe that's why Sanford wrote the thrice-married Virgil. I also liked Kidd and read all of those. Maybe he'll kill off Weather. Sorry, Weather, but you really aren't that important to the series.


So we agree on Lucas Davenport, for sure.

BTW, looked at your books. Think I will read "Hooked". Getting tired of re-reading Davenport.

David


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Polly Iyer said:


> Coming in on this discussion late, and it seems like I'm the only female in the latest posts. I've read all the Prey books except the last 2 or 3, and I agree with David. The series was much more interesting when Lucas was single. He got sort of boring in the latter books. Maybe that's why Sanford wrote the thrice-married Virgil. I also liked Kidd and read all of those. Maybe he'll kill off Weather. Sorry, Weather, but you really aren't that important to the series.


On the other hand, as another female, I like Lucas's family okay, and don't feel like they really trespass on the series all that much. He's still a kick-butt guy when he needs to be and hasn't changed his job or how he does it *because of* his family -- and if his family becomes threatened, he'll do WHATEVER he has to do to protect them. As I recall, Weather even left him for awhile (before kids) because of that, not liking the violence. He may be slowing down due to age, or some of his job description may have changed due to 'politics' of one kind or another, but I don't think the essential nature of him has changed at all.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Littlejohn said:


> Yep, Spenser is lucky in that he has 'somewhere he can go and eat dinner', and a buddy who can watch his back as required, and he still does not have the responsibilities that come with a 'family'.


I'm not sure I agree with that entirely. Susan is his family, and he'd protect her at all costs if something happened. Yeah, they may not live together, but there are few days/evenings they don't spend together, and I think there are plenty of responsibilities involved on both sides. Hawk perhaps a little less so since there are weeks that go by without them getting together, but even still I think they are a family of sorts with some responsibility to each other. And what about that kid he practically adopted after first finding him after he ran away and then not returning him to his family because it was a bad situation, then keeping up with him at college (can't remember offhand his name or the books involved where he showed up)? Spenser is not a footloose and fancy free kind of guy by any means, he takes his connections and responsibilities to people very seriously.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well...I see there are folks on both sides of this issue, as I guess there are on most issues, and that's as it should be.

Personally, I stand by what I said in the first place...not interested in Prey books beyond the last one I read, which was Phantom Prey, which I did not enjoy.  Intend to continue re-reading some of the earlier ones (have finished Rules of Prey, am currently reading Winter Prey, which may well be my all-time favorite) and I think that I will soon be looking into the other series, the Virgil Flowers series, about which I've read good things.

Enjoy what you do, and do what you enjoy (wherever possible).  

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

And the beat goes on...I simply cannot understand how I can like _some_ books in the Prey series so much, and not like others...not just the later ones, but all through the series. I'd seen where the movie of Certain Prey was going to be re-broadcast and I wanted to watch it again, so I decided I'd re-read the book first and, well, I _really_ enjoyed it once again. And the movie also, primarily because I'm a very big fan of Mark Harmon.

Go figure...

David


----------

